# Russian Ekranoplans: Mosters of the Caspian



## Matt308 (Apr 25, 2007)

Even for those who have seen these beasts before, this is a great slide show for your files. The pictures are very detailed and demonstrate the sheer audacity of Soviet engineering. Enjoy.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 25, 2007)

Holy crap... I've never heard of that! I got some "Googleing" to do!

Thanks


----------



## HealzDevo (May 20, 2007)

Yep, interesting plans, never really got off the water though those plans, pardon the pun.


----------



## Cyrano (May 20, 2007)




----------



## HealzDevo (May 20, 2007)

Not that bad, although I think they did employ a few French designers on their aircraft...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

HealzDevo said:


> Yep, interesting plans, never really got off the water though those plans, pardon the pun.



You do realize that its not supposed to get off the water right. They are ground effect vehicles.


----------



## Matt308 (May 21, 2007)

Well, technically they do "fly". But Adler is right. If by "fly", you mean about 5-20m depending upon the ekranoplan, its load and the sea state.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 22, 2007)

Okay, I had forgotten about that part as it was a while since I read the blurb about them. I was being tongue in check that they employed descendents of those that had designed most of the French bombers such as the Bloche something...


----------



## machine shop tom (May 26, 2007)

Yep, the Ekranoplans was sure a monster. Shows what can happen if you have access to too many engines while having a few vodkas!

tim


----------



## HealzDevo (May 27, 2007)

Too true, still interesting idea. Employs the same effect type thing, so I believe as a hovercraft. Doubt they will ever take passengers as efficiently as a hovercraft though...


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2007)

Hovercraft = wing in ground effect? Healz, Healz, Healz...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2007)

Yes someone else is catching on!


----------

